# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  457 round ball mold wanted

## bluecod1967

hi all anyone got a 457 round ball mold for sale for my ruger old army i have asked in the for sale area all so cheers

----------


## Micky Duck

take your micrometer into the warehouse and check out thier sinkers and sinker molds..........would be a hard case if one was bang on...

----------


## Maca49

Checked got 3x.530 ball! Not much help, try Reloaders

----------


## systolic

The Gunshop in Upper Hutt, or Reloaders Supplies in Auckland would be the first places I'd check.

----------


## systolic

Gunworks have the Hornady balls on their website if you can't wait to make your own.

----------


## bluecod1967

cheers guys still looking

----------

